# Wisdom and advice for visa / setting up a BPO



## jschudel (Nov 21, 2016)

Good day. I am planning on starting a small BPO operation and want to keep things legal. I am now looking for information on how to proceed. Eventually, I am planning to obtain a PEZA license, but for now cannot fulfill the PEZA requirements. All work is online, and all is IT for customers abroad (not in Philippines). Questions: What kind of visa do I need to be able to work online for my customers? How should I best proceed to start a BPO business here? How to best safe on taxes? Thank you. Kindest regards, J from Cebu.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

jschudel said:


> Good day. I am planning on starting a small BPO operation and want to keep things legal. I am now looking for information on how to proceed. Eventually, I am planning to obtain a PEZA license, but for now cannot fulfill the PEZA requirements. All work is online, and all is IT for customers abroad (not in Philippines). Questions: What kind of visa do I need to be able to work online for my customers? How should I best proceed to start a BPO business here? How to best safe on taxes? Thank you. Kindest regards, J from Cebu.


Since your questions involve Philippine Law, I would contact a lawyer that is well versed in both business and immigration law. Immigration law can be very tricky here and a good lawyer can get you on the right path. Most of us expats come here to retire but some have started their own businesses. From what I understand you can only own 40% of the business, so unless you are married to a Filipina I wouldn't even attempt to start a business.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ram is correct. You will also need a lawyer to act as your "Resident Agent" should any issues arise. A friend of mine did this for his BPO and he has to pay an annual retainer fee of $3000 to this lawyer. Even with this lawyer assisting them, it took about 2 months and $8000 to file all of the various paperwork at various agencies (Securities and Exchange Commission, Business Licenses, Fees, etc.).


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

jschudel said:


> Good day. I am planning on starting a small BPO operation and want to keep things legal. I am now looking for information on how to proceed. Eventually, I am planning to obtain a PEZA license, but for now cannot fulfill the PEZA requirements. All work is online, and all is IT for customers abroad (not in Philippines). Questions: What kind of visa do I need to be able to work online for my customers? How should I best proceed to start a BPO business here? How to best safe on taxes? Thank you. Kindest regards, J from Cebu.


Google BPO Seminars Philippines

Call Center Agent Training School

Guthrie-Jensen Consultants: Management Training and Consultancy Firm in the Philippines » BPO Excellence Programs

IT and Business Process Association of the Philippines - Home


----------

